# It’s Christmas, well nearly



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Today the decorations were brought down 

4 trees up, lights on, outside trees lights on 

I managed the cleaning, although to look at the house you’d doubt it 

It’s all surface , boxes of decorations that I’ll hang on the trees slowly over the next few days 

All mantles decorated , indoor and out door wreaths up 

Gallons of cheese bought, I like my cheese but I like it matured , slowly, carefully 

Sell by dates, an utter nonsense 

It’s going in the garage to get ready for Christmas 

And no one and everyone will come , but one family of friends and family at a time , well maybe two 

The kids are phoning up to book spots, how sad is that 

But to give them the attention they are due we can no longer manage them all at once

And if I falter I remember a small bowl of mashed potatoes which nearly ruined Christmas

It has in memory become a huge bowl which selfishly was claimed by one ( the one it was made for ) >

But Albert took a photo to shrink it down to the real size for the future

It was a small bowl of leftover mash, saved for young Albert , who doesn’t eat expensive new potatoes, smothered in butter at Christmas 

Nor does he eat Turkey 

But it changed our life 

Never again will I cook a meal for 20+ family at Christmas 

I will however cook individual families mashed potatoes >

Sandra:wink2::nerd:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No decorations up here yet. We have a nine month old Cocker Spaniel!!! We are discussing whether the tree (only one tree here) will actually come into the house at all or whether we will put it outside the window for safety's sake  When I say "we" discuss, I should say that I muse about these things and Chris just shuts his ears! He is not one for celebrations of any kind. This is when I miss my daughter. She loves Christmas  I am glad I passed that on to her. She and her husband will be coming on Christmas Eve this year. It will be a bit late for her to be involved so I will just have to struggle on trying to bring some festive cheer into the house.

Just discovered that a local farm has been running the Norfolk Veg Box scheme for a while so I have put in an order to be delivered. It includes some Norfolk cheese! It is goats cheese which we love. We used to keep goats but we never made cheese.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is it an artificial tree Pat, this is what we have always done because of dogs and cat.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I love that Jan

My trees are not yet decorated, lights are done 

I tend to do an hour or so each early morning pottering till they are done 

All mantelpieces , mirrors, picture frames, door wreaths , candles etc are done

The nativity is set up 

Shadow goes to be clipped and ponsified tomorrow 

Well the outside trees are now lit up ,

He needs to look half decent when he lies in the garden >

I’ll finish this week, which isn’t bad as three months cleaning , carpet shampooing has been fitted in in two weeks despite crappy joints

Of course Albert has helped but his knees are rubbish too

And young Albert when he bothers to turn up , his reach is fabulous , he can run up and down stairs, into and out of the loft all day 

I went for my flu injection yesterday ,

The nurse said, are you 74 years old ?, I am , nearly 75 I said, well you don’t look it she said

I felt goodish , but maybe she meant you could pass for 85 :frown2:

And do I care, no I WILL wear purple 

“And chase all the cats up the trees and then eat them 

I’ll frighten the ladies and bite all the babies “ 

And happily die when I’ve had my day>>

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Will you belt up about being old and dying woman, I'm not far behind you and I'm not old or dying and I don't have the people around me to live for that you do.

No decorations are up, we never do that until the earliest 3rd of Advent, the weekend before Christmas Day. Each year there are less and less, this year maybe the tree will come down from the loft, ready decorated, not been undressed :laugh:for 13 years, switch on the lights and that will be it.
Sorry I can´t get excited about it any more, everything starts too early these days and by the time the day is here I'm fed up with it all, it passes like a damp squib.
I dread to think of the debt some parents get themselves into to buy their children expensive presents. Moan moan moan.:frown2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So are you telling me those decorations posted do not exist?

Shame on you girl 

Now listen, I’m old and decrepit , but I love my Christmas trees 

I’ve always loved Christmas trees 

When they are finally decorated I’ll post pictures 

You find your inner child , how on earth do you put away a tree fully decorated ?

I carefully remove and store each trees decorations in named boxes ready for the next year

And I’ll decorate them slowly now the lights are on 

And if not a soul cares, I will, it’s my bit of magic 

And the kids and grandkids?

Well I think they judge our Christmas by the trees , they are up and decorated 

Alls right with the world 

And the truth is if all’s right with our world then we are here to help make things alright with theirs 

And I am getting old Jan, I feel it 

That old spring escapes me 

Only my mind seems young 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes the decorated tree exists, it will take maybe an hour to get it down and sort it out so that it hangs properly and we see lights from all sides.
It´s a real fir tree branch tied to the upright and if we ever decided to do it again that takes blinking ages to decorate. It´s different with no family Sandra, you enjoy your Christmas with all the family around, no doubt you will have happy memories from each year with all those grandchildren, how fortunate you are.
As for the spring in the step, our bounce went a long while ago, but we don't want to run to catch a bus or train so we stroll along merrily best we can. 
Be glad you are not in a wheel chair.
By the way, if you ever do decide to come this way, give me good warning so´s I can get the cleaning mob in, my carpets have never had a shampoo. :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey babe 

Do you think I’d care?

My carpets have multitude of feet tramping through 

And I believe my sons bike wheeled though too 

Never would I have allowed that 

Not because I’m pristine in my home

But I try to keep the dirt down

But then again I have a hound from hell with Yeti feet 

But his days are numbered , I’ve got my eye on him9 >

If you believe that, you would believe anything 

He’s my babe , I adore him faults and all

And I like my house clean

Within reason 

He’s not within reason 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

His yeti feet

He can sop up gallons of water


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Why is your image showing alongside this Jan?!? BTW, love the hanging decoration.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Why is your image showing alongside this Jan?!? BTW, love the hanging decoration.


Sorry Jean been busy watching elsewhere :smile2:
I have no idea, doesn't show on my postimage and it nowt to do with me.:grin2:
maybe I should investigate though.:wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bought the tree yesterday and it is still outside keeping cool. I love real trees and it is good for the environment to grow them. We can, I think, put a barrier around it to keep the dog away. They sell them on Orvis as a way of blocking wide doorways. I bought it to keep Georgia away from Chris's operation site when he came out of hospital so it will be good to get my money's worth!

Our local Salvation Army put out a plea for items to help them open a night shelter for the homeless. Due to the power of NextDoor (like a local facebook group) I have collected, from friends and neighbours, a whole car full of clothes, bedding and toiletries to take to them today


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My Christmas charity too Pat

I understand that almost all of the donations goes to reciepitents of the charity, not into wages etc 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When I got there (about 13 miles away) there was a notice on the door to take any donations to Tesco's which I had driven right past several miles away! Not sure why Tesco are involved but lets hope they are donating the Christmas Dinner.

I do hope all donations go to the charity. Someone told me that some of their money is sent abroad. Not sure I believe it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hope not , unless it’s to support charities abroad 

I don’t really care who benefits 

As long as they need that help 

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

For you information.

Just like any other charity, they need your money to survive as well as helping others.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The trees are still minus their decorations

The main one is coming on though 

Tomorrow I’ll finish it, maybe 

But it’s looking good 

The hound is looking good, hats off to you Clare

No longer long haired, a shorn bear 

But we can’t manage a long coat anymore

And he’s more comfortable in central heating, log fires ect

And walks no longer mean a muddy dog returns 

And 40£ every three months is cheap at the price 

And I love my short haired bear 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And another photo


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Opps, over the top

But he is beautiful

Ok hell savage you if you come near his van without introduction 

But introduced a total baby 

Embarrassing really 

As he fawns over you 

Especially now

A cuddly bear

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And he’s ignoring me

He won’t come to me

Maybe he doesn’t like being a bear

Or maybe his bear is drying and he’s not impressed 

Who knows ?

He’s stuck with me , has been for 10 and a 1/2 years 

Or maybe he just wants his dinner 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But it’s christmas

The hound hasn’t a clue 

The trees will be decorated

And our kids are booking spots for meals

And yes Jan, we are lucky 

Family will come

But do you know, they should 

Do you know that we have dedicated our lives to theirs 

And theyposibaly weren’t worth it 

They’ll come for Christmas 

Our kids, our grandkids 

And if they don’t 

Well 

But it seems they will be coming 

They’ve booked slots 

And we have time for friends 

So I can cook to my heartts content 

And I’ll be a long time dead 

Once I’ve cooked for all of them

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well two done :grin2:

Two to go :wink2:

It’s getting to feel a lot like Christmas


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wells it’s finished

Trees three and four 

I know I’m over the top, 

But you knew that already


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great Sandra!

Can you come round here now? Our tree is still in the garden. It will stay there until Mr Bah Humbug is forced to bring it in.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ours are not real trees Pat

Tried that but the heating causes constant needle drop, although a real tree is beautiful 

Still the artificial ones are now often very realistic 

Mr humbug maybe right leaving it to the last minute before bringing it into the warmth 

We decorate the outside real Christmas tree with lights though 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m feeling good

I’ve returned my house to clean

Washed the carpets , polished the wooden floors 

Christmas decorations done

Hound clipped and shampooed 

So now I’m going to relax

Kids booked in for meals ect , never again a full family gathering , my nerves won’t stand it 

Some niggles as kids object to the fact the older grandkids get more money than the younger ones 

But it’s our money, and will be till we die 

And sadly,I love all my grandkids ,but

Proximity is the key, it always will be 

The things you know about those who are constantly with you 

The ones you changed the nappies for 

Spent sleepless nights when they were unwell

Worried through university, paid fees because “a little job “ wouldn’t do it

The ones you bought a static caravan for so you could have them every school holiday 

And maybe the ones who were there when you were young enough to take care of them 

Ferry them to nursery , collect them at the end of the day 

Proximity 

And I love all of my grandchildren

But some I’ve been allowed to love more 

Am I wrong , can I turn the clock back

Can I please everyone ?

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't think there is a family in the world where petty jealousies don't arise. I hated all that in my own childhood and so did Chris so we stopped at one. At least our only child cannot be jealous of any siblings. Mind you her cousin (another only child) managed to be jealous of the attention that she got from their grandparents so she will know a little about it. I always admire parents who manage to bring up their children so that they love each other and stay friends through life.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I think ours do

Their animosity is directed to us , although not that much 

Which is fine 

It’s our fault 

So be it

But we still remain important in their lives , we can’t get rid of them

And they are entitled to their opinion

But so are we 

And we are no pushovers 

As I’m sure they know 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Completely finished

And it feels so good, the house completely clean and organised, decorations complete 

I love my Christmas trees and candles 

Next week time to shop for food, and to prepare 

Only four of us for Christmas dinner, I can’t believe it, I’m used to 16 +

Family and friends booked in for meals throughout the Christmas period , so I can plan 

The hound clipped 

The garden put to bed 

The sparrows are back in full force, they deserted us when we stopped feeding and I missed them 

The rat, well we will leave him to eat bird food throughout the cold season 

It’s Christmas after all 

Sandra :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

First of my family Christmas meals this evening

I have a ham simmering in apple juice and cinnamon

It’s beginning to smell a lot like Christmas in this kitchen

Turkey soaking in brine and spices ready for the big day

Off now to make some apple pies, which I’ll freeze uncooked 

I’ve treated myself to a steam combination microwave, arriving today, I’ll let you know what I think of if 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We had one years ago and didn't bother replacing it when it wore out. It didn't, however, have the steam option. Theoretically you should be able to bake and microwave at the same time but we never did this with any degree of success. Mind you we were rookies in those days.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The tree is hanging up :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Apart from some wrapping of presents, we are all done 

We commented, on the way home from another supermarket shop, that it was better when we used to just book a restaurant for the family. Go out, eat lots, come home and drink lots. What's not to like? Unfortunately a moaning relative (sister in law) stopped it all before. We no longer invite her to our family gatherings as she moans no matter what anyone does.
Then our daughter lived away from home and wanted Christmas at home so we have been providing it for her. Now she is married we can give her the choice of hosting it or coming here and eating out 

Better still we could go to Spain or Portugal and pay their air fare to spend Christmas with us if they so choose!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So which option are you going for Pat? They all sound go-ers to me - especially the last! 

Sorry if you've said already.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ham done, ho ho ho. :grin2:

Turkey has landed. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lovely quiet Christmas Day 

Archie visited wearing some gorgeous suede baby boots , and brought the family of course , 

I must admit they make a lovely family and seem to relate well together 

Far to much food as usual , tired now

Tomorrow a Boxing Day buffet for the twins and families 

And Megs comes to stay for a couple of days 

Sunday our youngest son and his new family

Between our friends up to the 5 th of January 

Then it’s over for another year

A merry Christmas to one and all of you my friends, and Christmas blessings 

And to those who would prefer not to be counted as my friends, I wish you a joyful Christmas anyway 

And may your God however you perceive him to be, or not to be , go with you in 2019 

And my prayers for you all may well be wasted 

Or maybe not 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My preference would be Portugal, Jean. 

When we were full timing we stayed in Spain for Christmas. I loved it. So peaceful. 
It was the year of the terrible tsunami, though, and we knew nothing at all about it 

I think, however, that we will probably go to our daughter's in Kent and then travel to Europe soon after for several months. But then again we do talk about including my brother, who lives with just his son in the States, in our plans. He loves golf and would probably enjoy Portugal......


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We just had the most amazing volume of food and drinks at Hotel Do Cerro in Albufeira. Far too much of everything and we probably only managed to consume 25% of all five dishes and the glass's were kept topped up right till the end.
Entertainment with all very attentive staff. We did this 4 years ago and this year was even better. My wife really enjoyed herself and didn't miss all the work in the kitchen.

Today was spent just recovering and fasting basically. But with 19c and sun all day it was easy to fall asleep outside.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> We just had the most amazing volume of food and drinks at Hotel Do Cerro in Albufeira. Far too much of everything and we probably only managed to consume 25% of all five dishes and the glass's were kept topped up right till the end.
> Entertainment with all very attentive staff. We did this 4 years ago and this year was even better. My wife really enjoyed herself and didn't miss all the work in kitchen
> Today was spent just recovering and fasting basically. But with 19c and sun all day it was easy to fall asleep outside.
> 
> Ray.


So do you have a stone or get stoned?>


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Think we might join you next year Ray. Totally exhausted. 

Why do we do it? If Christmas had been left to men to organise it would probably have been a slightly more festive Easter. I could cope with that. We have pared it down and pared it down until it is just our daughter and us, with her new husband now joining us, but it is still too exhausting.......

Great to see the loved ones though.

Little Georgea the Cocker Spaniel has been a delight (so far!).


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well Jan I did have to be a little careful being on meds and having to drive the 6k. back to the apartment.
It's looking more and more like a groin hernia could be the problem. So gently does it with everything for now.

Pat, I have never been an enthusiastic Christmas person. Maybe our austere existence after the war or maybe I realised it wasn't all it's cracked up to be. Especially now when the hype seems to go on for months for the two days of overindulgence and spending on things we really don't need and then hearing about peoples debts and retailers woes.

I think I mentioned before that because we had the 'big' house, Christmas was always at ours and I guess my wife loved the work and extravagance. But when coming up to our 20th. wedding anniversary (near Christmas) my father in law said "Don't worry boy we will all be there again". I thought bugger that and booked our 20th. and Christmas in the Gambia.
My wife wailed and cried because we wouldn't all be together at Christmas. She was weeping so much at Gatwick people were asking if she was alright. 
Well the experience went so well and she enjoyed it so much we went TWICE to Gambia and have had Christmas and anniversary in some wonderful and exotic places ever since. But the mother hen genes are still there and if our family wasn't spread so far apart she might want to replicate the Christmases she remembers as a child again. But that can never be as many members are no longer with us.

All things being equal and good health we are very likely to be here again next winter. But I might relent and depart Normandy after Noel and see just how she feels trying to feed our ex-pat friends there who many go back to UK and other events.

The all included dinner was €65 a head and worth every penny.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Somewhere exotic might be the best option Ray  In our case we are both in agreement though I might feel differently if we get grandchildren. If we "just" went to Europe then I think I would feel a little guilty that it could have waited until after Christmas (as we are doing this year). Our anniversary is in early December so a trip to celebrate that and encompass the Christmas break would be great! Must put our thinking caps on. Daughter has another family now, too, what with her husband and all his relatives.


----------



## Justingavin (Dec 27, 2018)

Happy Christmas all.. Hope all enjoy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally adjusting ones life to accommodate or interact too much with grandchildren is a mistake.
I have watched other family members dote and fawn over grand-kids who took everything and gave nothing. Except when in trouble in their teens came with their hands out or disputes with parents for sympathy.
Now the remaining grand parent is needing some help and assistance those same grand-kids who received so much are no where to be seen. And still grand parent keeps making excuses for them saying "Oh they lead busy lives". Yeah.

We might be lucky that our grand-kids have done well and never needed our help. Especially as when in their teens we lost the ability to bail them out.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You may be right Ray

But 

Some, you know them so well

Some you know less 

All you love 

And yes they often they take more than they give 

But giving is difficult to access 

We obviously give more that can be measured in monetary terms

But the most important things can’t be measured 

When I drink too much as I often do at family does 

I pause to take time time to remember what I’m saying

Gosh said my eldest grandson, a full minute grandma, that’s a first 

And my retort you took a full minute to leap off 8 inches and shout “infinity and beyond “ as you finally leapt as buzz light year 

8 inches 

My memory of you is still sharp

And of course that’s the clue 

It has always been and always will be proximity 

And it works both ways 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I pause to take time time to remember what I'm saying
Gosh said my eldest grandson, a full minute grandma, that's a first 
And my retort you took a full minute to leap off 8 inches and shout "infinity and beyond " as you finally leapt as buzz light year 
8 inches 
My memory of you is still sharp
And of course that's the clue 
It has always been and always will be proximity 
And it works both ways 
Sandra[/QUOTE]

Is this something out of a book Sandra coz I have no idea what you're on about, sounds a bit wosaname with this 8 inch thing.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tomorrow is our 

4th family Christmas celebration

Just one more to go 

It’s not easier but it’s quieter 

I’m arguing with much less of them 

I brought them up to hold their own views >

And fight their corner 

Big mistake :frown2:

Even bigger I taught the three eldest grandkids the same mantra :nerd::frown2:

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I pause to take time time to remember what I'm saying
> Gosh said my eldest grandson, a full minute grandma, that's a first
> And my retort you took a full minute to leap off 8 inches and shout "infinity and beyond " as you finally leapt as buzz light year
> 8 inches
> ...


Is this something out of a book Sandra coz I have no idea what you're on about, sounds a bit wosaname with this 8 inch thing.[/QUOTE]

Buzz lightyear

I aDisney character

Surely you know buzz light year jan ?

He would leap and fall with grace , to infinity and beyond

And Alex would rush along the veranda, stop at the 8 inch step ,

Before leaping the 8 inches

Yelling to infinity and beyond

A really hope one day he will leap to infinity and beyond in his life expectations

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Never heard of seen it. Oh my, the things I have missed.:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Try Toy Story the film 

Not that it matters

Who runs along a deck and needs to stop, gather themselves before leaping 8 inches ?

Yelling infinity and beyond 

Maybe that’s where I went wrong, I leap without stopping >

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A lovely evening 

Our 11th grandchild , our adopted granddaughter 

And two kids who now make up our sons new family 

And they are delightful, all kids are delightful 

So we add two more kids to our family

And Megs dad has a new baby 

And he brings him to visit us , 1kil born, fought his way through meningitis , he’s beautiful 

And he’s our beloved Megan’s half brother 

What’s not to love ?

And yes it’s out of our understanding

Divorce, new families 

But for me raised in children’s homes

Belonging to know one , except my beloved Dorothy 

Each and every one you who can claim and love

Do it 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Life sounds pretty complicated Sandra but you distill it into a precious simplicity -

"Each and every one you who can claim and love

Do it"


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s complicated beyond me Jean 

But as my family is less than perfect

It’s happened a couple of times 

And new families join

And old families are maintained 

At least by by me 

Because old families belong to at least some of our 

Remain important in their lives

Part of who they are

And the whole of that part is loved by me 

So half sisters and brothers would mean nothing?

It’s a new world 

And Albert and I have been married 54 years 

Would we have if we’d been first married in this new world ?

Sandra


----------

